# CPC exam - The cpc exam needs to be revised



## mommacode (Dec 22, 2014)

The cpc exam needs to be revised. It is entirely multiple choice and the percentage required to pass is too low. Therefore, the coding profession has been flooded with thousands of people who may not really be quallified for a coding job but they get one because they have passed the cpc exam. It is making it harder for experienced knowledgeable coders to get jobs because they are being taken by people who really shouldn't have passed the test. I have known people to pass it by just guessing through the whole test because they really have no idea what they are doing. I know the AAPC makes more money from more certified members but it is really hurting the profession. At the very least make a section of the test fill in the blank. Have a portion where the answers aren't provided for you. The majority of the multiple choice answers are easy to rule out. I can't understand why only a 70% is required to pass. when you get a coding job most places require a 95% accuracy. If my child were to bring home a 70% on a test I would be pretty disappointed. At least require a B to pass which would be an 80%.


----------



## ehanna (Dec 22, 2014)

mommacode said:


> The cpc exam needs to be revised. It is entirely multiple choice and the percentage required to pass is too low. Therefore, the coding profession has been flooded with thousands of people who may not really be quallified for a coding job but they get one because they have passed the cpc exam. It is making it harder for experienced knowledgeable coders to get jobs because they are being taken by people who really shouldn't have passed the test. I have known people to pass it by just guessing through the whole test because they really have no idea what they are doing. I know the AAPC makes more money from more certified members but it is really hurting the profession. At the very least make a section of the test fill in the blank. Have a portion where the answers aren't provided for you. The majority of the multiple choice answers are easy to rule out. I can't understand why only a 70% is required to pass. when you get a coding job most places require a 95% accuracy. If my child were to bring home a 70% on a test I would be pretty disappointed. At least require a B to pass which would be an 80%.




Wow, Momma I think you are being a little extreme. I have co-workers that are taking the test for the 2nd and 3rd time. I also belong to several Coding groups that have studied their guts out and have not yet passed. Forgive me if I say sour grapes to and I seriously doubt you will get a lot of support from this forum. I could be wrong but I think the CPC is a very tough test and passing it is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## thehartfive (Dec 22, 2014)

*CPC Exam*

I totally agree with ehanna and it seems like momma may just be having trouble finding a job period.  As for the CPC test my instructor has said it has really changed over the years, so I think they do keep up with that aspect.  As for the fact you cannot find a job because new coders are taking the all, your experience should speak for that and would definitely outweigh any 'good' job that you would qualify for.  Most I have seen want experience not just an certification.


----------



## mray85 (Dec 22, 2014)

mommacode said:


> The cpc exam needs to be revised. It is entirely multiple choice and the percentage required to pass is too low. Therefore, the coding profession has been flooded with thousands of people who may not really be quallified for a coding job but they get one because they have passed the cpc exam. It is making it harder for experienced knowledgeable coders to get jobs because they are being taken by people who really shouldn't have passed the test. I have known people to pass it by just guessing through the whole test because they really have no idea what they are doing. I know the AAPC makes more money from more certified members but it is really hurting the profession. At the very least make a section of the test fill in the blank. Have a portion where the answers aren't provided for you. The majority of the multiple choice answers are easy to rule out. I can't understand why only a 70% is required to pass. when you get a coding job most places require a 95% accuracy. If my child were to bring home a 70% on a test I would be pretty disappointed. At least require a B to pass which would be an 80%.



Forgive me if I sound rude, as that is not my intention. I have been coding in different specialties for a few years and believe me, I am still learning. There was also a time where you, mommacode, did not know anything on coding. You did not have the knowledge to use a CPT book, or other coding books that we use during our daily tasks. I feel as well that you are being too extreme and an attitude of such will not get you far. If you are having difficulty finding a job, why not add more education to what you currently have? Maybe the other selected candidates have a background that gave them extra leverage in obtaining a position? I highly doubt that just guessing on each question allows them to pass. The odds would not be in their favor. I currently have a CPC, I am working on my BSHA degree, and I plan to add COSC and CEMC to my current credentials, and possibly obtain a CCS for an extra edge. Don't put your energy into worrying about others, work hard for yourself


----------



## thelizzieski (Dec 22, 2014)

I just took the test myself this weekend, and found it to be well rounded, and a little difficult in some areas.  70% is required by colleges, why not by AAPC?  Coding is difficult, and things are changing all the time.  I felt good coming out of my test, but I also have felt good before and not passed.  Coding is challenging, and the CPC exam is to test you on your ability to follow coding guidelines.  I did some coding at my last job, but what I learned in school and what this test represented was not even close to what I was actually doing at my last job.  I didn't have to choose which level of E&M code to use, I only had to make sure we were using the right one according to insurance guidelines.


----------



## bazinga0104@yahoo.com (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cpc*

Yikes, Momma - I am pretty sure that I will be going with the majority stating that the CPC is difficult in spots. If you are not an everyday coder in a certain specialty then you do have to study more to understand how the codes go together and in what order and why. I know I studied, taking every Friday off from my job to do so and I did pass my first time out. It took a lot of time, effort and determination to do so and I was very proud of my passing percentage. I have learned so much over the past several years about coding and I get excited when the new year of code books come out to learn how the codes were affected in order for me understand what my doc's are going to be dealing with and understanding them to be able to answer questions. If the field is not exciting for you in that way then you might have fallen into or picked the wrong career field. I will also say that, the way I "read" your post was very bitter and made it sound like you might think you are a level above the rest of us, with that said I have ran across many coders who have the same type of views as you, and that makes the people that we might work with on a daily basis, data entry, insurance follow-up, clinical staff feel we are unapprochable and not very nice people. Time to turn over a new leaf and let it go....


----------



## BenCrocker (Dec 22, 2014)

Coding is easy anyone can read the books to attempt to cancel out the wrong answers in a test, But I must add the wrinkles to that statement. Anatomy and Physiology, Medical Terminology, and the Guidlines(sometimes not so clear or are so nuanced that its confusing) make coding a challenge.

Classroom study and that testing is no where near as helpful to passing the exam as are the AAPC practice tests and exhaustive hours of practice.

I know you're thinking and I can feel it in your text. You just need to prove to employers you are worth the risk and are a better fit than anyone else.


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Dec 22, 2014)

I read on a constant basis how new coders on this very forum are having a difficult time finding even an entry level position (some with bachelor degrees even) and I try to encourage them to keep trying. 

I see a ton of positions where experienced coders are wanted with many wanting more than 3 years of experience and as you said most employers will test you to make sure you can pass their test in addition to having a coding credential. 

It also does not sound like you have been following the news and articles about the demand for coders. The Federal government has established that our profession is actually in a deficit of skilled workers (I want to say 40% but I cannot recall of the top of my head) and that is only expected to grow as ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS are implemented.  

There is one exam that is not all 100% multiple choice that I know of provided by the AAPC and that is the CIC. I've taken 3 exams from the AAPC and passed all on my first try as well as AHIMA's CCS exam that I passed on my first try (back when it was fill in the blank for the case studies). I've know quite a few people who have taken the CPC exam (It's my next one to take) that failed 2 and 3 times.

I seriously doubt this organization would allow the market to be flooded as that would invalidate the credential and thus invalidate their organization. It's just like universities... The reason there are only so many doctors is because they literally only allow so many people entrance to control how many new doctors there are. Accrediting bodies control the amount of people with credentials so as to not destroy a marketability of the expertise the credential implies. 

As you also pointed out, most places require a high accuracy of coding to maintain your job... If these people do not maintain this they are let go. Every job I interviewed for not only tested me on the computer with an exam they even asked me coding questions and general knowledge over the phone. I seriously doubt companies are wasting their money hiring people that they don't believe will fit.


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Dec 23, 2014)

"Currently, AAPC has a membership base over 141,000 worldwide, of which nearly 99,000 are certified." (note this says world wide)

There are 5723 hospitals registered with the AHA. 
There are approximately 230,187 physician practices in the United States and of those 230187 58% are one physician offices. So that leaves about 96678 physician offices that have multiple physicians.  

If you take AHIMA credentials in consideration there are around 77960 credentials (they have many credentials that are not directly related to coding such as Privacy, CDI, Health Data Analysts, etc.) AHIMA memebers tend to be employed in a facility. 

Not to mention there are many people (like myself) who hold credentials in both organizations. There are also plenty of people with coding credentials that simply serve in other functions such as office managers, directors, compliance personal, CDI, etc. 

You can also throw in ASCs (5260 of these as well), free standing ERs (which are on the rise), urgent care centers (also on the rise), and other offices that are not "physician" offices that may also employee certified coders as well. 

So you see there is definitely a lot of positions out there that need certified coders and the need will only grow with the implementation of ICD-10 as offices will want people well trained and knowledgeable of it.

And here is a break down from 2012 on the number of positions that relate to our field in the US (I pulled this from the governments site)

US Labor and statistics:
97,560 Physician office billers
66,790 Health Information Facility
39,750 Health Information Physician offices
12,850 Health Information Nursing Facilities
7,380 Health Information Outpatient Care centers
1,990 Health Information Diagnostic Laboratories 

And just those alone total to 226320 

If we assume every credential that AHIMA has belongs to one person (many people have multiples in reality) and added that to the amount of credential holding members of AAPC there are only 176960 people.


----------

